# shooting ranges



## bigfisher14 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hey, just got back down to school here in ada ohio was wondering if there are any public shooting ranges in the area. Any help would be great.
thanks


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

this may help you find a place. http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/Shooting/granges.htm


----------

